# Pop Eye



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

I woke up today and my fw pipefish has popeye. I quickly did a 50% water change then ran out and got some maracin which I have added one tablet today. I plan on doing another water change everyday while treating with maracin everyother day as directed. Is there anything else I can do, it looks like he might be coming down with it in his other eye too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it is only in one eye it is most likely not pop-eye, but where it was attacked by something.
pop-eye looks like those black moor goldfishes.

it could also be a sign of internal bacteria

I suggest you do a water change and seperate it from the other fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep waterchange and check water perimiters. Most lfs do them for free.
Check water that is.


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok well now both of his eyes are bulging and cloudy. If anyone can identify this and let me know how to cure it that would be great.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Like this?


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

yeah they are bulging like that except the eyes are completely clouded over. And I'm pretty sure that none of the fish are attacking it, they are a dwarf gourami and 3 tetras and a pleco.


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

Well I got home from church and the pipefish was dead. It doesn't look like it spread to the other fish but I am going to continue treatment anyways.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear about your fish









perhaps it wasn't really a "freshwater" pipefish after all - I don't know but its just an idea

Also Frank that is a great pic


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

That sucks, at least you tried to help him.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Water changes and correct the water conditions is waht you have to do for this problem... piece O cake :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Water changes and correct the water conditions is waht you have to do for this problem... piece O cake :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 always a good idea whenever you have any kind of desiese


----------

